# New world record Crappie pulled from Mosquito



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

My buddy got this 137lb slabasarous yesterday from Skeeter. Gonna be an expensive mount!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

shame on him for keeping that little fish.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

April first!!


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

U got me to look !!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll click on anything.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

fish fry for all of OGF


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Good one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks to be some kind of hybrid! A mix between a white and holy crap!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't know why anyone would keep the big egg layers. If you want eaters keep those smaller males.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Too little, pull them in that size outta the PPG lime Lakes all the time


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Think that was the one I lost ice fishing, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I lost a bigger one than that last year. Spit my anchor and was gone.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

im pretty sure I saw that fella on the south end, appeared to be trolling but on further inspection he had his rod held high and it was bent almost in half, as if he was being towed by something.....hmm.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I went to meander last week and got limit of them that size


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Must be the nuclear fall-out effecting the growth of the fish there!!! Look what it did to the tree's in the pic,they're all full of foliage!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Where did he find minnows big enough?

Don.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay, I needed a chuckle, thanks!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

That looks like the same one that ate my lower unit last year. What a crapy thing to happen.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I heard he got it at Rockwell or Meander..


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Im all for fish fry for all ogfrs


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

heres a real one.....


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

5 1/2 lbs. tennesee last year i guess...my pal sent me this in dec. forgot about it til i saw this thread.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good One AF! Now, I just have this to say, he should have "released Her to drop her eggs and continue the gene pool"!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

esox62 said:


> 5 1/2 lbs. tennesee last year i guess...my pal sent me this in dec. forgot about it til i saw this thread.


Holy Ships! You see this one Mr. Smith??


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Yepper. That’s a nice one but I believe it was caught in a private pond, if I read the story right. I may be wrong but either way, that’s a nice fish.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Picked up some crankbait hooks today for the Skeeter crappie.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Alleysteel said:


> U got me to look !!


Me too...LOL! " 
*The world record for a crappie is 5 pounds 3 ounces according to the International Game Fish Association.* The largest crappie captured is a white crappie, which also goes by the names of papermouth and bachelor perch. There are several species of crappie varying in size and features, but the white crappie and black crappie have distinct features and bear close resemblance to sunfish "


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

esox62 said:


> 5 1/2 lbs. tennesee last year i guess...my pal sent me this in dec. forgot about it til i saw this thread.


Hope it wasn't caught near a nuke plant!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 299541
> 
> My buddy got this 137lb slabasarous yesterday from Skeeter. Gonna be an expensive mount!


He shoulda turned it loose for a kid to catch...


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

God bless Kevin!

Enjoy the crappie coverage!


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

I see someone didn't bleed his fish or tag it or give GPS location time or date of catch or what color lure


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Another friend landed this huge gill on the Grand yesterday. Took a jig n maggot. 
He’s gonna get this one mounted I guess


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahahahah i need to burn another one im seeing giant fishes


----------

